# Rutentransport auf dem Boot



## Theo (16. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

seit längerem plagt mich das Problem des Transports der Ruten während der Tour zum Angelplatz.
In Norge im sicheren und ruhigen Hafen ist das nicht das Problem, aber wenn man weiter rausfährt und die Angeln so zwischen den Rudern liegen hat, dann kann es schon mal zu Schäden an Rute und Rolle:c kommen.

Mir ist leider noch nichts eingefallen |kopfkrat wie man dies lösen könnte.
Vielleicht ist das ein Ansporn für die Bastler unter Euch.


Gruss   Theo


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

da fällt mir spontan rohrisolierung vom klemptner ein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

senkrechter Rutenhalter - Rute rein und gut. Ich fahr mit 10 Ruten und 25 Knoten und nix geht kaputt!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

schaut dann so aus ;-))


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

Ich glaube eher, dass er eine instant Lösung für Mietboote sucht oder? (wegen Norge)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

hmm aber in 90% der Mietboote sind doch solche oder ähnliche halter verbaut....zumindest bei den Booten die wir immer haben oder hatten!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

War bei uns genau so aber vielleicht hat der TE genau unsere 10% erwischt? :q
Egal schaun ma mal was er dazu sagt ansonsten hab ich in meinem Boot auch die
0815 Berkley Standrutenhalter dran.

Ich denke zur Not könnte man die auch mit ner Schraubzwinge an einem Leihboot anbringen.


----------



## Hang Loose (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

Moin erstmal,

Es gibt da auch so kleine Expandas mit Schlaufe/Haken im Bootszubör, wie bei AWN oder ähnlichen. Die helfen auch schon wunderbar.

Bei meinem Boot allerdings habe ich auch echte Rutenhalter aus VA mitlerweile verbaut und die Dinger sind erste Sahne 

Aber ich glaube da sind der Vielfalt keine Grenzen gesetzt.

:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*



Hang Loose schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube da sind der Vielfalt keine Grenzen gesetzt.
> 
> :vik:



Das kann ich nur unterschreichen!
Jedes Boot ist unterschiedlich und was bei dem einen 
vielleicht super ist, ist beim nächsten totaler Mist.


----------



## Theo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

@ostsee7

das sieht schon sehr gut aus, ist das selbstgemacht, oder gekauft, wäre schön wenn Du dazu Details hättest

@_*Torsk_NI

*_ genau so meinte ich das auch, für Boote in Norge, da sind bei den meisten Booten eine Reling dran, kann man da nicht auch irgendwas machen???
Wo ich hinfahre zBsp. sind es 9,9PS 14Fuss Boote mit einem Relingdurchmesser von cá 2cm.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

Moin!

Da würde ich einfache Reelingkletten nehmen,

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_10485_Cormoran-SEACOR-Reelingklette.html

Günstig, gut und flexibel.

Oder Du nimmst so einen Rutehalter wie auf meinem Bild und klemmst
das Teil mit der Schraubzwinge an der Bordwand fest.


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

Hab mir schon vor vielen Jahren einen Vertikalrutenhalter gebastelt den man an der Bordwand oder über die Reling mittels ineinander verschiebbaren Rohren einhängt und mittels Gewinderohr und Gewindestange am Boden zwischen Mittelsteuerstand und Bordwand einspannt.(siehe 3 Fotos)
Weiters hab mir ich aus Polokalrohren und Rohrschellen sehr preisgünstig Rutenhalter zur Befestigung an Reling-oder Leiterrohren gemacht.(letztes Foto)
Den auf dem vierten Foto abgebildeten Rutenhalter gibt es im Fachhandel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

es gibt bootsrutenhalter die haben 2 befestigungsmöglichkeiten.1 einlassen und 2.rehlingsbefestigung.weden so komplett verkauft brauchst nur ein par schrauben und muttis und ein schraubendreher und schon kannst du sie befestigen ohne etwas bohren zu müssen.mache an die schrauben etwas fett dann bekommst du sie nach 14 tagen salzwasser auch wieder lose.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

@ gismowolf

Resepekt vor Deinem Tüftelkönnen, das ist echt die HighEnd Version :q


----------



## Theo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

super :vik: Danke für die Ideen und Vorschläge


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

Gerne, dafür ist das Board doch da


----------



## a1er (18. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

wie schon angesprochen ist der stehende Transport am schonendsten. Allerdings können 2. und 3.-Ruten beim Angeln stören. Dann kann man sie aber immer noch hinlegen und zur Fahrt wieder aufstellen.
Da ich bei Mietboten immer wieder unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten angetroffen habe, bin ich immer mit verschiedenen Haltern unterwegs und kann dann vor Ort die beste Lösung wählen.
Sehr gut hat sich mein Klemmhalter (Eigenentwicklung) für die Sitzbank bewährt. Hierfür muß nur die Bank eine gewisse Dicke haben. Bei rauer See sichere ich die Ruten mit einem kurzen Expander, der sie in die Rohre spannt.
a1er


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*



Theo schrieb:


> @ostsee7
> 
> das sieht schon sehr gut aus, ist das selbstgemacht, oder gekauft, wäre schön wenn Du dazu Details hättest
> 
> ...


 

da hat der Torsk1 etwas gutes gebaut aus stahlrochrschellen und 1" Verzinktem Rohr extra für urlaubsboote...

meine rutenhalter sind gekauft marke Berkley.|wavey:

hier mal eine gute auswahl


----------



## Torsk1 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> da hat der Torsk1 etwas gutes gebaut aus stahlrochrschellen und 1" Verzinktem Rohr extra für urlaubsboote...


 
Rohr ist ein bisschen größer, 42´er

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/7353/dsci0046oj0.jpg


Da kommt noch ein Gummi zwischen die Schellen damit die Reling nicht zerkratzt und dann ist das gut so.

Ich hatte bedenken das die Rutenhalter nicht richtig halten und sich drehen, war aber nicht der Fall. Die haben ohne Probleme meine Naturköderrute mit 1,5kg Blei gehalten ohne sich zu verdrehen.

Ist nur ne Anregung:m


----------



## wotimo (17. Mai 2009)

*Rutentransport*

Hallo!
Habe vor mir ein Transportrohr für Angelruten selber zu bauen, habe an ein KG Rohr gedacht Länge 2,00m Durchmesser 150 mm. Ich habe extra einen größeren Durchmesser gewählt weil
6 Ruten und sonstiges Zeug (Rollen,Blei,Pilker)
mit rein soll.(alles was Schwer ist, wegen Übergepäck) Es geht zum Gratangen Fjord nach Norge von Hamburg nach Oslo dann umsteigen und ab nach Evenes Airport.
Das Rohr kostet 50 Euro hin und zurück dafür denke ich ist die Größe doch O.K. oder meint ihr 
das es da noch begrenzungen gibt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

An die, die ihr eigenes Boot haben:

Habt ihr in euren Rutenhaltern noch irgendwelche Sicherungen, dass die Ruten, wenn sie senkrecht stehen, bei voller Fahrt nich rausfliegen, wenn das Boot doch mal auf eine Welle knallt? Wäre meine größte Angst bei senkrechten Haltern


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Rutentransport auf dem Boot*

soooo ... ich suche doch auch mal was ....
senkrechte Rutenhalter sind schon montiert und Dachrutenhalter in Planung :m
ich brauche Rutenhalter die die Steck-Ruten beim Transport* horizontal* halten ( natürlich auseinander ) :m
will die an den Bootsseiten einbauen und dort sollen die Ruten  während des Trailerns rein oder wenn ich mal im Hafen liege
sollen auch am besten die Ruten so halten das die nicht von allein rausfallen können !
gibt es da was auf dem Markt oder muß ich mir selber was einfallen lassen / bauen |kopfkrat
wie habt ihr das ggf gelöst ?
Habt ihr Bilder ? danke :m


----------

